# General Reading Plan for 2008



## FenderPriest (Jan 18, 2008)

The puritan reading thread made me wonder what yous guys' reading plans are for the year? Do you do this? This is my first year post-college, so I'm able to asses the whole year in what I feel I can read in the direction of where I see the Lord leading me and my family. So list what you've got!


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 18, 2008)

The Bible
Basic Bible Interpretation by Roy Zuck
The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History by Thomas Woods
Prayer by John Bunyan
Temptation of Christ by Thomas Manton
The Attributes of God by A.W. Pink
Why I am Not An Arminian by Robert Peterson and Michael Williams
Salvation Belongs to the Lord by John Frame
Philosophical Foundations For A Christian Worldview by J.P. Moreland and William Lane Craig
Always Ready by Greg Bahnsen
The Pleasures of God by John Piper
Spirit Empowered Preaching by Arturo Azurdia
The Master Plan of Evangelism by Robert Coleman


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread may be of interest:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/big-reading-2008-a-27915/


----------



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2008)

thus far the plan is...

The Bible
Thales to Dewey (Gordon Clark)
What do Presbyterians Believe? (Gordon Clark)
Too Good to be True (Michael Horton)
Each for the Other (Bryan Chapell)
The Westminster Confession of Faith
Ab Urbe Condita: Liber I (Livy)
Pro Milone (Cicero)
The Aeneid (Vergil)
The Bacchae (Euripides)
Cicero: The Man and his Times (Anthony Everitt)
Latin Prose Composition (North & Hillard)
The Greeks (H.D.F. Kitto)
Greek Society (Frank Frost)
Italian Journey (J.W. Goethe)
The Tyranny of Greece over Germany (Eliza Butler)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2008)

Davidius said:


> thus far the plan is...
> 
> The Bible
> Thales to Dewey (Gordon Clark)
> ...



He also meant to add 30 other books that I have been late in processing. Sorry.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 18, 2008)

If I ever get time to read non textbook material, it would have to be Barnes and Noble classics! I am half way through the Brothers Karamazov, and it is just wonderful. Dostoevsky is such a great writer, and I forgot how good non-fiction could be. So yeah, lately I have been getting into classic literature and poetry. It helps ease my mind, and is a delightful break from reading Kant and Hegel, ha!


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 20, 2008)

*1.* Robert Murray M'Cheyne's Bible reading plan;
*2.* David Dickson's _Commentary on the Psalms_;
*3.* Spurgeon's _Treasury of David_;
*4.* Works on the Psalms; 
*5.* Works on the historical books; and,
*6.* Some Hebrew grammars.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

So far this year I have read the following:

John Wing, _The Crown Conjugal_
William Cunningham, _An Introduction to Theological Studies_
M. Golverdingen, _Rev. G.H. Kersten: Facets of His Life and Work_
John W. Keddie, _George Smeaton: Learned Theologian and Biblical Scholar_
Robert M. Kingdon, _Geneva and the Coming of the Wars of Religion in France (1555-1563)_
James Gibson, _The Public Worship of God: Its Authority and Modes, Hymns and Hymn Books_
Andrés Reséndez, _A Land So Strange: The Epic Journey of Cabeza de Vaca : The Extraordinary Tale of a Shipwrecked Spaniard Who Walked Across America in the Sixteenth Century_
George Estey, _Certain Godly And Learned Expositions Upon Divers Parts Of Scripture_
William Brown, _Life of John Brown_
David Brown, _The Life of Rabbi John Duncan_
Peter Y. De Jong & Nelson D. Kloosterman, _The Reformation of 1834_


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 31, 2008)

This is what I've got (and hoping to tackle) this year:

John Owen:
- Vol. 3 – Discourse on the Holy Spirit
- Vol. 10 – Display of Arminianism, The Death of Death in the Death of Christ, The Death of Christ, A Dissertation on Divine Justice
- Vol. 11 – The Doctrine of the Saints’ Perseverance Explained and Confirmed.

John Flavel
- Vol. 1 – The Fountain of Life
- Vol. 2 – The Method of Grace in the Gospel Redemption, Pneumatologia: A Treatise of the Soul of Man
- Vol. 3 – Pneumatologia continued., The Occasions…of Mental Errors.
- Vol. 4 – Divine Conduct of the Mystery of Providence

Jonathan Edwards – Freedom of the Will
William Wilberforce – Practical View of Christianity
Westminster Theological Journal
John Piper – What Jesus Demands of the World
Letters of John Calvin
Letters of John Bradford
C.S. Lewis – A Grief Observed
Henry Scougal – The Life of God in the Soul of Man (once a month)



(Other)
J.R.R. Tolkien – Children of Hurin
Books on Human Trafficking


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jan 31, 2008)

For this semester and summer, not including school readings, I plan to get through:
A Biblical History of Isreal
Inspiration and Incarnation 
Christianity and Western Thought Vol. 1
The Gospel and the Greeks
Emile, or on Education 
Reasons {for Faith}
Reformed Orthodoxy and Philosophy, 1625-1750 by Aza Goudriaan
Cross and the Crescent by Colin Gilbert Chapman
The Canon of Scripture
Introduction to Mathematics by Whitehead
Redeeming Science by Poythress 
Treatise on Regeneration by Mastricht 
Exegetical Fallacies by Carson
Death of Death 
Bondage of the Will
Biblical Theology by Geerhardus Vos 
The Practical Calvinist by Various Authors 
Romans Commentary by Charles Hodge 
Reformed Dogmatics by Herman Bavinck, Volume 1
Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin, Volumes 1-2
The Doctrine of God by John Frame 
The Oxford Companion to Philosophy New Edition by Ted Honderich 
(A number of them are rereads)


----------

